# Dun Short Face Budapest



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello Friends

Another Budapest pigeon in my loft

it's a young dun hen 2010 

hope you like it

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2010/11/dun-short-face-budapest-pigeon-photo-by.html

Best Regards

Mahmoud


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

awful looking pigeon you have got there
that's what I think


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Cute E. T. With feathers. ))))


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Ross Howard said:


> Cute E. T. With feathers. ))))


thank you Ross for nice comment


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

avian said:


> awful looking pigeon you have got there
> that's what I think


Thank You Avian
You are welcome


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Pretty, pretty bird! Love those eyes!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> Pretty, pretty bird! Love those eyes!


Thank you Doveone I always like your comments


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you ever export your birds? Are you going to be at the NPA show in California this year at all? I love your Budapests!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Budapests are interesting looking birds. Not my favorite, but I try to see the beauty in all the breeds


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

i love this color


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

arherp said:


> Do you ever export your birds? Are you going to be at the NPA show in California this year at all? I love your Budapests!


yeas, I export some of my pigeons to some friends in Mid-east countries, I showed my birds in Kuwait 2009 and I won 1st place with Opal hen (Jacobin) It's not easy to be at NPA show it's so far - as you know I (and all) have works to do in our countries - But I wish i can do that, it'll be a great experience to me


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

What does it typically cost you to export your birds? Are you currently selling Budapest?


----------

